# Modifying your signature



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

*What is a signature?*

I bet your asking yourself, what is a signature? A signature is... well a signature, it's included on the bottom of each post you made without you adding it. Below is an example of a signature.










The red highlighted area is were the signature appears, its included at the bottom of each post you make. You can include text, images, quotes, code etc.. in your signature.

*How do I setup my signature?*

It's actually quite simple to setup your signature. Simply click on '_*User CP*_' which is located at the top of every page ( its on the nav bar ). If your still having troubles finding the '*User CP*' you can click the link below.

Click here to goto your User Control Panel

Once your in your user control panel you'll see a variety of links along the left side. It should look similiar to this.










Then find the link called '*Edit Signature*' it should bring up another window that has a text area were you can enter the contents of your signature. Once you've entered what you want to be included in your signature just simply click the '*Save Signature*' button. Your done!

Did this tutorial help you?


----------

